# -   ?!

## andy

,    
   

> . 
>  ,         ,  ,   .           ,    .   ,   ,     . 
>     ,      ,       ,   ,     .    ,   ,          , -   .

  http://censor.net.ua/news/281536/tya...skomu_obraztsu 
  ?      350 .   50-100    ** ,      . ,     ,  , ,  -   ,    .     ,   . 
  ?   " ",          ()      (!!!)    /    " " ..?  ,   ,  -   ?  ?

----------


## 23q



----------


## Merry Corpse

.    ,             .
       ,        .      ,                   . 
         ,    .

----------


## andy

> ...  (!!!)    /    " " ..?

   ,    
,     .     ,

----------


## 23q

> ,

            .

----------


## bvn

-      ,   ...      ,     ,     .   ,   ,       ,       ...   .   ,     ,      ,    ,    .         ,   1-3 ,   1   ,       ,     ,        - ...     ,      .    .

----------


## Enter

> -      ,   ...

               .   ,      ,   .    ,       ,    ,       . 
  ,     .       ,       .     ""

----------


## Tail

: *       10-15  .    90   .. Rekrutenschule - Ecole de recrue.            ( / ),  ,       , ,   ,      .          .
 32      ,  42- ,   50- .  -  10          ,       ,  - 1    .    51 ,     ,  ,   ,                .*

----------


## erazer

1.    - .    ,         .
2.           - 
3.  350     50-100  "" .      .  ,    350  , ,   , ,    ,   .     10   -    .

----------


## GVL224

!...

----------


## erazer

> !...

     500-1000    -   ,     .

----------


## tayatlas

,   100 . ""             . 
          .    -        .    :   1945 .      ,  ""           ,     .    ( )   140 .  +    +       ....    .           ,  .    ,    ,             .           . 
      -    .    ....    95 %     ....   ,      -  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      -  .

  ,     ...

----------


## andy

> ,   100 . ""             . 
>           .    -        .    :   1945 .      ,  ""           ,     .    ( )   140 .  +    +       ....    .           ,  .    ,    ,             .           . 
>       -    .    ....    95 %     ....   ,      -  .

   :    "   " +  
      .  ,      ,   , ,

----------

.               .

----------


## andy

> .               .

  ...?

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## tayatlas

> :    "   " +  
>       .  ,      ,   , ,

               "" .   100         ....  
      99 %     .      , ......  :   -  - , , ,     ,     ..      (  ),       +      ...  ,     ?       -  ",  ,     ,   ".         (     ,     ). 
        : ,,      ,     -     " ,   ....." .      ?

----------


## andy

> "" .   100         ....  
>       99 %     .      , ......  :   -  - , , ,     ,     ..      (  ),       +      ...  ,     ?       -  ",  ,     ,   ".         (     ,     ). 
>         : ,,      ,     -     " ,   ....." .      ?

   ,   
      ,  "    "  .

----------


## GVL224

> "" .   100         ....  
>       99 %     .      , ......  :   -  - , , ,     ,     ..      (  ),       +      ...  ,     ?       -  ",  ,     ,   ".         (     ,     ). 
>         : ,,      ,     -     " ,   ....." .      ?

             ...     ,     ... ,            ,      !!!   ...   .
             ...           :)

----------


## tayatlas

> ...     ,     ... ,

       ,    "   "  70-150    -        ........    ,         ,        ..... 
            ?        ?   ,     ? .....

----------


## 23q

> ?        ?   ,     ? .....

   ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?        ?

  ...         ,      ...,     ,       (--  --...)+         ,   ...     ,  ...3    ,   " "-   .      ,        ...    

> ,     ?

    ()    ...       .    (       ...)     ,  ,     ,          .              3 ,   5  ,  .   ,  ...   -  ,      ...   - .

----------


## GVL224

> ,    "   "  70-150    -        ........    ,         ,        ..... 
>             ?        ?   ,     ? .....

      ? 70-150   ???
          :)

----------


## 23q

> :)

   ?
  . .

----------


## GVL224

> ?
>   . .

       ,    ?
 !
-  (, -74 ...)
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
-

----------


## 23q

> ,    ?

    ,    ,   ?   ? ? --. ?    ,     . 
 174. i  i, i i  i i    i   i   i     .
 i  i  i i i  i i i  4,5 ii i i  i  100 i      i   i   i,    i i     -      i '    iii i   ii i i  i   i. 
,      ?    ,   ..

----------


## GVL224

> ,    ,   ?   ? ? --. ?    ,     . 
>  174. i  i, i i  i i    i   i   i     .
>  i  i  i i i  i i i  4,5 ii i i  i  100 i      i   i   i,    i i     -      i '    iii i   ii i i  i   i. 
> ,      ?    ,   ..

        ?     4      4,5   ?   ?

----------


## 23q

> ?     4      4,5   ?   ?

  ?  ...

----------


## GVL224

> ?  ...

     "" ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ? 70-150   ???
>           :)

          ,   : 
    - 30   + 30   100 .  150  (    )    75  
    - 50-60        + 10-15   
    - 55   ,     - 75  
    ,   50-75   
    -  100-150  
        ,     15-30 % .

----------


## 23q

*GVL224*,  ,          ,       , ?  ?      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - 30   + 30   100 .  150  (    )    75

    ?

----------

> ...?

      (  ), ,      ,   .    2   700  (        ).              .

----------


## andy

> (  ), ,      ,   .    2   700  (        ).              .

        :       .    .    ,  ,

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,  ,          ,       , ?  ?      .

         ...
      ""   ...                  ,      :)

----------


## andy

> ...
>       ""   ...                  ,      :)

      .         ,

----------


## GVL224

> .         ,

    "" ,     !!!!

----------


## andy

> "" ,     !!!!

  - ,

----------


## GVL224

> - ,

   ,      ....     ... :)

----------


## erazer

-,         .

----------


## andy

> ,      ....     ... :)

    !  -         100%

----------

> :       .    .    ,  ,

       ?  ?

----------


## andy

> ?  ?

       ,   ,        
  2        .    -   . ,

----------

,  .  ,   (    )    .

----------


## andy

> ,  .  ,   (    )    .

   ,   :    !    ,

----------


## GVL224

> ,   :    !    ,

  , "   " ,  ""...
,        :)
         :)
  .

----------


## tayatlas

. 
        :           .   ?       ?   ,           ? 
      .     -...     ?

----------

> ,   :    !    ,

            ,          .    .    ,     ,    .          ,           ,               (     ).            .          .   

> . 
>         :           .   ?       ?   ,           ? 
>       .     -...     ?

   ,    ,   .

----------


## andy

> . 
>         :           .   ?       ?   ,           ? 
>       .     -...     ?

      "",  .    (,      ),     ,     -  
   ,      .   (   )   .         .       .      (, )

----------

> . 
>         :           .   ?       ?   ,           ? 
>       .     -...     ?

   ,    ,   .

----------


## andy

*****

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?     -...

  * ...    .  -, , ...   ,  .*   http://tir.pl.ua/

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

  .
   .    ""        .
    .    ..

----------


## andy

> .
>    .    ""        .
>     .    ..

   ?

----------


## tayatlas

> * ...    .  -, , ...   ,  .*

         .  ...... 50  -    ,        .
       - ,    - . 
      100  400 .

----------


## GVL224

> 100  400 .

   -74   ,     20  ...

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

    .  ...     ...

----------


## infospacer

> * ...    .  -, , ...   ,  .*   http://tir.pl.ua/  http://s019.radikal.ru/i617/1404/13/440f27e8d865.jpg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sQCBc_qYHQ

  450 .    ?!! -,  -   . 
 ,       10 .         . ,  50%  -  , , .

----------


## andy

> .  ...     ...

  !    

> 450 .    ?!! -,  -   . 
>  ,       10 .         . ,  50%  -  , , .

  , ,  ,   ,   http://www.stvol.ua/catalog/patrony_nareznye/108999/

----------


## infospacer

> , ,  ,   ,   http://www.stvol.ua/catalog/patrony_nareznye/108999/

    - 9  .  ?

----------


## andy

> - 9  .  ?

    ,         11

----------


## infospacer

> ,         11

   , ,  ,

----------


## andy

"  !" 
  ,  ,   .   102         -   " ,  ,    ..."   
 ,         -     
 ,   ,    -           ,     . ..       ,       - ! 3 !
-   ,   ?

----------


## 23q

*andy*,    
 *,  *!

----------


## andy

,   :  ,  ,   ,   "!"      ?       (  - )     -    ?
:     ** (,   ,  ,    . ..)     3 ,    ,     ,     !

----------

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB3N93_HoCk
>        (  - )     -    ?

         .             ,        .

----------


## andy

> .             ,        .

    ,          ,   , ?  , -,  ,   .       ,     , ?

----------

> ,          ,   , ?  , -,  ,   .       ,     , ?

    ,      171   ,  ()  296 .       .                     .          .

----------


## andy

> ,      171   ,  ()  296 .       .                     .          .

  -   :  -       .        
    :      ?    ?     .    ,  "  ! ! ! !"
 ?
     ,        : ,  .    .       ,        ? ,  *, !?    ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ,        : ,  .    .       ,        ? ,  *, !?    ?

   ,  **   ,  ,   .
      ,    (--) ,    -     .                  .

----------


## andy

> ,  **   ,  ,   .
>       ,    (--) ,    -     .                  .

   ,          .      ,     ?

----------

> ,          .      ,     ?

                    .         .      =)      .

----------


## andy

> .         .      =)      .

  ,  :    ? ?   ?   ,  ,  ?

     ,         ,   ,              
  :  2-,   ,   "" -     ?    50  ,     - ?      ,   ?!

----------


## GVL224

> ,  :    ? ?   ?   ,  ,  ?
> 
>      ,         ,   ,              
>   :  2-,   ,   "" -     ?    50  ,     - ?      ,   ?!

             !

----------


## Ihor

> ,          .      ,     ?

        (   ,  )       ,

----------


## GVL224

> (   ,  )       ,

       ""   "   ,    "    ....          (  ) !!!       ...     ,  ...

----------


## Ihor

> ""   "   ,    "    ....          (  ) !!!       ...     ,  ...

        ,   (   ),   ( ,    ,  ) 
  -  ,

----------


## andy

> ,   (   ),   ( ,    ,  ) 
>   -  ,

      ,       ,  :      ,      . - -   ,     -       
   ?  ,       -      .

----------


## Enter

, , , , ,    ,    .
    :   ,  ,  糿,  ,       . http://www.strilets.org/files/zakono...zbroyu_USA.pdf 
Ĳ 2      Ĳ   11 

1.     .    .    (
, ,   )     .    
         ,  ,
,    , ,    ,  ,  ,     . 
2.           ',   '  ,        . 
3.      ,           ,  ,        
  ,    䳿    ,   䳿
  ,        
 
ϳ     쳺  ,     ,  ,  ,   ,  ,      .
          쒿      . 
4.       ,     ,   ,       ,    쒿, 
,     ,      . 
5.  ,       ,        '  .

----------


## bvn

ʳ       .         ,   ,            ,          ,   - . ,     ,        ,       ?       ,     .

----------


## GVL224

> ʳ       .         ,   ,            ,          ,   - . ,     ,        ,       ?       ,     .

   !         (       )  .
      ""...

----------


## Enter

> ʳ       .         ,   ,            ,          ,   - . ,     ,        ,       ?       ,     .

----------


## AlexDS

> ʳ       .         ,   ,            ,          ,   - . ,     ,        ,       ?       ,     .

          .  ,     ,    .      ,   -  .

----------


## andy

http://censor.net.ua/news/285524/lug...loradov_bloger

----------

> 18           .    ,         .
> 53-       42-      28-    23-   .
>    53-        ,          ,    .
>    -     , 28-      ,  23-    .          : 53-    -     ,        - .
>         .      .     2  16-  ,     18 ,    Mossberg.
>           4  296    (     ).                .

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/28114/ 
 -  ,   ""   ...

----------


## 23q

_ )   .

----------

, 2015 .
  ,  , :
- , ,  ,  !
ϳ:
- ͳ !  ,   !
  :
- , ,   ,    ,    !

----------


## tayatlas

? -......      - http://jurliga.ligazakon.ua/news/2014/5/22/111133.htm

----------


## erazer

> ? -......      - http://jurliga.ligazakon.ua/news/2014/5/22/111133.htm

           ...  ,  ...

----------


## 23q

> ...  ,  ...

   ,  " ",   ,        ...
  ( ,     )-    ....
 ,  ,  ,      :   

> : 
> I.        (³   , 1984 .,   N 51, . 1122)  : 
> 1.   190: 
> 1)     " "     "     ,           䳿"; 
> 2)     " 100   "     "     ,           䳿"; 
> 3)      "  "     ""; 
> 4)      "  "     "". 
> 2.   191: 
> 1)     : "   ,       ,       ,      ,           䳿"; 
> ...

   ,    : *          ,            : 
-   , ,       ; 
-   ,    ; 
-    ()       ; 
-      ..* -   ,     .   ,      ,    .

----------


## tayatlas

> ...  ,  ...

        ..... ,  ....   -  ?

----------


## erazer

> ,  " ",

       - ...    : "  ?!", "  ?!", "  !", "  *!!!" -    .        -     .   

> ..... ,  ....   -  ?

  ,

----------


## Ihor

> - ...    : "  ?!", "  ?!", "  !", "  *!!!" -    .        -     .

  **:    ,         ,    ,       ,       ,       ....

----------


## Condor

.
       ,       (  ,       ),        .
       ,            YouTube,     ,       .
 ,   Associated Press,    .     .             400 .
       , 24 .   ,          BMW.    ,    .       .        . 
     .        ,   .    ,     22       6       ,                .      ,    ,     .      ,                 .

----------

...  http://life.pravda.com.ua/society/2014/05/6/167165/

----------


## RAMM

> ,                 .

   .  -   . ,    8000 +     !,           -  ? 
: ,        ,    ,   ?

----------


## Condor

*RAMM*,    .       " " -          ,   .        .

----------


## RAMM

> " " -          ,   .

  ,     .       .    

> ,   .

      ,        ,     -   15000-20000    10000.   .   

> .

   ,   ,          ,   .

----------


## andy

> ...
>  ,   ,          ,   .

            , ?

----------


## RAMM

,         .       , ,  .

----------


## erazer

> .        ,   .    ,     22       6       ,                .      ,    ,     .      ,                 .

       .   .     -     .  , ,     . 
  ,     -  .             .            .    -    .     .      -     .

----------


## AlexDS

@euromaidan 
        ,               .

----------


## bvn

> ,               .

      ...    ,

----------


## GVL224

> ...    ,

    " "  ?  :)
     - !

----------


## andy

> @euromaidan 
>         ,               .

  !   !

----------


## andy

http://www.poltavaforum.com/politika...tml#post343552 
      ?     ?          ,     ,   ? ?
    ,    ? "  "! ..    !  !           / (?)       , ?      - " ,  ,    ! ,      "
          +      ** ?
-,   10   ,    ""?     ?
-,    "",           
    , ?

----------


## 23q

> , ?

  .       ?

----------


## Enter

,         ,       ,  .
   ,        ,          ,    ,   ,  -        . 
    ,           . 
 ,  ,         .

----------


## erazer

.   

> ,           .

           - ,            , -        , -          .        -  . 
    - ,  ,    .

----------


## 23q

> ,  .

     .

----------


## Enter

> .

    .  .  .  .   - .  erazer   ,     ,   ,    ,      ,     .   .  ,        ,       ,     . 
,   , -  .   "", "    "   -      -.

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   , -  .  "", "    "   -     -.

   - ,  . 
   . 
 ,                    ,    ,           ? 
 ,        .
     ,     - ,       .        ? 
----.  ,  ,   ,  ,      ,      ,  ,  ,      ,       .

----------


## andy

> .  .  .  .   - .  erazer   ,     ,   ,    ,      ,     .   .  ,        ,       ,     . 
> ,   , -  .   "", "    "   -      -.

           .       ,    -        ,                 *AlexDS*, , ,

----------


## bvn

...         ,    ,           ,   .             .     ,           ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...

  ...   ,   ,         ...      ...   !!! ,  , ...    ... * :   *

----------


## AlexDS

> ...         ,    ,           ,   .             .     ,           ...

     .

----------


## andy

> ...         ,    ,           ,   .             .     ,           ...

     ,    -   ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ...

  *andy*,  ,   . *bvn*,        ?    ? ,  ...      ,   ,  .    ,    -              ? ,        ,  ,        .        .

----------


## bvn

> .

  ,    ,         ...   -,      ...   ,   ,    ...     :) 
      ,           10 ?   

> bvn,        ?    ? ,  ...      ,   ,  .

   ... ,          ,         ... ,    .    ,         ... ,           ,     ...   

> ,    -              ?

     ,     ...           ...     .

----------


## andy

*bvn*, ,  " -,  -, ...    ,    ,   5-10    .    "

----------


## AlexDS

> ,    ,         ...   -,      ...   ,   ,    ...     :) 
>       ,           10 ?

  .          .     ,    .   

> ,         ... ,           ,     ...

    " "  " "       ,      ,      ,       .   
-     .      ,            .
       .    .  ,         ,       . 
        .      .        .       .

----------


## bvn

> " "  " "       ,      ,      ,       .

         ...    ...      ...        .

----------


## andy

> ...    ...      ...        .

  ..         "    ?", ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ...    ...      ...        .

  . , ,      .      , ,  ,    ..        ,    . ?
            ,    .      ...   ...           .

----------

> ...    ...      ...        .

          .           =)

----------


## bvn

...  ,  /... ,      ,      ""/" "...   ,    .     /,        ,       -      .    ,                .    .    ** .

----------


## andy

> ...  ,  /... ,      ,      ""/" "...   ,    .     /,        ,       -      .    ,                .    .    ** .

  !   : ,           -    .      . .  . , .  .   -     -    . . .  ""  ,  .           . . .   .  ,     .  " ?   .  ?  ".      , , ...
  .         ...   .     ?   (!)      "  ,  ", ?    ?

----------


## bvn

> .         ...   .     ?   (!)      "  ,  ", ?    ?

     ... -   ,     -...    ,       ...    ,   ...  ,    ,     ,         ,  ...   ...             ...       ,      ...     ,      ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> ... -   ,     -...    ,       ...    ,   ...  ,    ,     ,         ,  ...   ...             ...       ,      ...     ,      ,    .

      ,             ?         ...

----------


## andy

> ... -   ,     -...    ,       ...    ,   ...  ,    ,     ,         ,  ...   ...             ...       ,      ...     ,      ,    .

      :

----------

.    .   10  -         (     ).    "  "   "    "  .      ,   ,         -        .    ,           .
  "      " () 100%.    ,  "     " -       .

----------


## erazer

> c    ,         ,  .

     !       .   

> ...  ,  /... ,      ,      ""/" "...   ,    .

    .     .              .       -    ,   .  *p.s.   -        ?*

----------


## bvn

> p.s.   -        ?

  ,    , ... *?   !*

----------


## erazer

> ,

      ... ,     ?   

> , ... *?   !*

     ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  "     "

  ...

----------


## fabulist

**:         ,      ?      ,    .
    ,   ?

----------


## erazer

(, ).   -      ( "  "  ..).   .   ,   ..      (   ) -         ,   - .     :         -    ?   - .

----------

> ,     .      ,     ,            :
>                  .          ,          .         .   ,     ,    ,    18  55 . ,         ,   ,            ,       ,     ,            . 
>   ,   - . "      (  .    ,   ,   ,       .     ,       .  )", -  . 
>        .           
>  ,    72 ,         .             ,  ,       , - ,    .
>        ,       :     ,   ,     ,        , -  .

  http://vesti.ua/odessa/65804-minobor...-voennomu-delu

----------

,        
18 ,              .    -   ,            .  ,          .    . ,    .        .   ,    ,    ,     .
    ,            ,          .     .     .      .
  ,        ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,        ,   .

    ,           ,       .

----------

> ,           ,       .

----------


## Enter

> 

        ,    , ,         "   ".

----------


## andy

> ,        
> 18 ,              .    -   ,            .  ,          .    . ,    .        .   ,    ,    ,     .
>     ,            ,          .     .     .      .
>   ,        ,   .

     ,  -  ,   ,       , , ,           (, ,    )   .   ,    , - ,       ,      "  ".        0/26   ,           40-       57- 
  ,            ,                9       . 
     ?  ,  ,  -            -          

> 

   ,

----------

.118,124, ,38,39    118  2   .       15%  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...      ... , ,      ...     ,           .   ...   .  , Google        ... ,    -  ,        ...  ,  -        ...

----------


## andy

> .118,124, ,38,39    118  2   .       15%  .

   ? ! ,    !

----------


## Enter



----------

> , Google

     ,     3D  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     3D  )

  ...!

----------


## Shum30

> ,     3D  )

         .  ?

----------

> ...!

   https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberator
     ?))

----------


## andy

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberator
>      ?))

   !
! ,

----------


## Scald

-  .     :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  5

----------


## AlexDS

!!!
 ... " ,  ,  !!!" ))

----------


## Scald

> " ,  ,  !!!"

     :)

----------

.      ..  .  .         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...** ...      ""

----------


## 23q

-.

----------


## 23q



----------


## andy

!  !

----------


## Enter

alexx76  :  "     ...".
      ,         ,        .  
      ,       . 
    ,    ,        .
    ,       .
      ,     .
       )  *Victor Tregubov*:  ,    ?   -     
          . ,    .
,  .   . 
   .  
  .    .   147 ,   - .   ,  ,        . 
,      ? ,  ,  ,   . 
  . 
    147 ,   . . 
                  -      . ,  -   ,      ,  ,        . 
  -   ,   .      ... 
    .    .   - .      .    - .      ,     .     ,    . 
    ,  ? ,        -  -      ? 
 ,  , .  ,    ?  ,           -     ?   ,        ? ? 
P.S..  -,         ,   ,  ,    ,   ,     ...       : .  -  .    ** 
 ,      -         .
   -    -      ,          ?
"    ,           .
    ,        ,   -     .
  ,     ,      ,        .
  ,     ,       ,     .
       -          ".
      ,    .      .  ,      .     -   .       .     ,   ,    -    .  ,       .
            ,   .  .        .

----------


## RAMM

**  
 ,       ,  ,       .
         .          SWAT,      .
  ,    .   ,        .    ,    200 ,        ,       .
       , , ,      ,    .
            ,        .            .             .
 ,     SWAT          ,    .
  ,      ,        .   ,        ( )   ,   .
  ,     ,      ,      .       .   http://zbroya.info/ru/blog/5946_voor...-s-pistoletom/

----------


## Merry Corpse

,             .
³ 50      ,       .            - .
   ,     ,            )

----------


## alexx76

> ,             .
> ³ 50      ,       .            - .
>    ,     ,            )

        ,   ))..

----------


## RAMM

> ,     ,            )

     ? 
  ,    .    ,      600            .

----------


## alexx76

> ? 
>   ,    .    ,      600            .

----------


## infospacer

"     :
-           210,  197 ,      , .
  ,   .    .
    (   ),        ,  ,      .
 ,  ,     .45  .
-   ,       ,  .  ,  ,      9 .     "  ?". ,  ,   .38  .   ,    . 
      : "     ". https://www.facebook.com/mgorskih/po...701002?fref=nf

----------


## Barga

*  :   .  .*  
           ,           ,   . , ,             .           ,         .          . ** *.*    ,             .             .
     .    .  ,      ,      .    2014      .    ,    - ,           .   . *   .* ,        .    80-    (,   ,   ),    ,     .     ,        :
       (   )    4,5       (      )  0,5 /.     .      -.
        ,       (   ).        ,       ,    (    ), ,    ,  .
     (    )      45 .     ,   21 .
        20 .   ,   25 .
               .
      662  21.08.1998 (**).     ,        ,      .       .
       . [COLOR=DarkOrange]          .          .338 Lapua Magnum   ,    25 .[/COLOR]
       .        :
    .          ,     (      )      .
     .         .       (  ,   ). *   .*     ,         .      .  ,              2013     827     .              2     .      ,        ,    ( 1 )       .    3,5           (**).
          .     ,  90-,              ,          .
   ?   :   40  . ,  1 .   .        40- (    ).    60     180  .    4-5   .             . *   2014-15 .*         , ,     (  )     .             .              .  :       .     2014     .   .    .        (**).
   , ,      .  :       (   )    5 . .     .      .        .               .          :           ,        .    :    ,

----------


## Barga

.               .    :         .    . , ,       . ,   (     )       8 000  (  280  ).     150-200 . , ,   -1   10-11(**). ,   2014        1000   (**).      ( 2014  7,7   ,  2015   25),       4    1,17 .   0,28 . .
   ,       .    -100         .
     ,      3-5 .     2015     .     ,               . ** .  ,                .            .    :
-            ;
-          ;
-        .
  ,      ,   , ,     .       .  2013         ,         .             ,  18-         (**).
,       2014          .                   (**).
,             4          ().   ,               100 ./.      ,  16-  .
          18-   .    ,         .
       (      ).         .
     (  ) ,  21 .
         ,       .        ,   .              .
              (**).  ,                          .                  50-70%       .
        .                       .              .               . , ,    .        ,      (**).            (   )      .
 ,          2015   .

----------


## Barga

*  .*            .        ,     .             .
        (   )          .              .           (   )   ,           .      ,        . ,            .
               .         (  )   ,   .          .            ,     . * ,   Belarus Security Blog.*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Enter

³  ,             ,       .        . 
"  ,   ,   , . ,   ,      .       . 
 ,   ,       ,       ,        .  ,     .       ,  ,    -  . 
ֳ  , ,      , ,       ,    ."   .  zbroya.info

----------


## 23q

.          .

----------


## AlexDS

> .          .

  ... .   " "?
  (, , )     .   ?
 -          .
    .  ,  .

----------


## 23q

.    .   ,   .

----------


## AlexDS

> .    .   ,   .

  ,     .
 ,    ,     ...?     ,     ,    .

----------


## Enter

**  
      . 
      .  , ,     .              ,    ,    . 
        . 
-,      . -,      .           ? 
.

----------


## GVL224

> **  
>       . 
>       .  , ,     .              ,    ,    . 
>         . 
> -,      . -,      .           ? 
> .

    ,  ...
  - !

----------


## Enter

> ,  ...
>   - !

    ,      .
, ,      ,    -  ?

----------


## Scald

*GVL224*,    -    :)

----------


## RAMM

> , ,      , ...

   +   :

----------


## Barga

https://youtu.be/mXtBZPONSCc

----------


## LOGR

> -   !

   . 
ϳ    -  .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> . 
> ϳ    -  .    .

  ...  -!     !  
...     !      6,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ϳ    -  .    .

  .    -   ,    (   ,    ,    )          " ".

----------


## LOGR

,      
  .

----------

> .    ,             .
>        ,        .      ,                   . 
>          ,    .

         .

----------


## 23q

*AlisaVolohova*,   ?         ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !   ,      ?!  ,  -      ....((((

  ...  .  ,  ,  ,     ...                      .  ,        ,    ...           ...,       ... ,   ...   , ,    ,      ,   ,  ,           ,     ,          ""-  ...        !!   -  ,   ,       -  !!!      ,    ...     ,      ,          ...      ...    !!!  ,   ...  ?      ...         ...    - ,   ...    ,    ?  ...           ,         ...      ?  ?    ,      -Ш      ????       ,      -  ,          ...         !!!           ?   ...     ,     ,       ... -  ...        ...     ,      !     ,  ...     ""   ...     ,    ,  -     ,       ...               ,  ,   ...    ,       ...   ,          ...   -       !!!    !!! (-        ""  -Ѩ!!!)     !!! !!!

----------


## Ihor

,    ?!

----------


## Sky

> ?

  *23q*,      ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... -  , ,  ,  -   ?   

> ?!

  ... ,    ,            ... ,  ...    , ...     .    ,   ...     .      ,          ,    .       ... ,     (  ,   ,    ...)         ...     ,    ,     ..."**", "", "**"  . .          ,  ...     ,  ,        ...  ,    ,                ...    ?    -      : "   ?"    ?"        ""   -...    ...         ,            ,   ...     ,    -      ,     .  -, ٨, . - ...

----------


## MrColt

. 
      (   )  -  ,     .       (-  ),          -  ...

----------

> ,     
>      .
>          ,         .     - ,      .
>   , 41-      ,        .          ,       .
> 24-            .     .      .
> ,       ,        .
>             . 1 . 125 (   )   .                  ,      .
>            .     .  .

  
   ,     ,  ,   ,    .
   .  "     ,     ,    .     ,      .   (   )     3  ,    ."

----------


## Jedi_Lee

* :  ,   *  ...  - . 
...  2015      372     ,     475    1870. 
64     2015    . ,               ,   2012     " ",      28 ,   ,   20 -  - . 
 2015         13286 .  ,   ,  10% ,    ,     ,        . 
       ,      . ,       0,1  100  ,    2,9     .          : ,  - 70%       .
   ,       ,     ,    ,   . ,  1968  2011         1,4  .      ,  ,     ,   1,2   . 
  2015       50       . 
 2013                     ( , ,       ).  - ,  . 
 2015        756 , 75%   -    12 .  ,    12         ,    ,         .
 2015       59        ,   19     , 25     , 13  -        . 
         ,             ,      .

----------


## Makaron

,   -        , )          http://korrespondent.net/business/pr...e-bezopasnosty           ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   -        , )          http://korrespondent.net/business/pr...e-bezopasnosty           ...

  ...  ,   ...    ,   -.  ,      ,          ,    ...

----------


## Enter

Mark Ostromogilsky 
 , ,             .        .   ,       . 
      1000    .      .       .     .    -        -   . 
   ,   ,         .         ,     . , ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> Mark Ostromogilsky 
>  , ,             .        .   ,       . 
>       1000    .      .       .     .    -        -   . 
>    ,   ,         .         ,     . , ,    .

    ""       ?
          ...

----------


## Pentax



----------


## GVL224

> 

             ,         ,         ...

----------


## Pentax

,   "".     .       .    .

----------


## GVL224

> ,   "".     .       .    .

    ,       .

----------


## Pentax

,   ,  .
   . ,   .

----------


## GVL224

.
  "" ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

?

----------


## Che

> ?  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2JAM2xWIAEyAiC.jpg

        ,    ,  ,     ))))        ) 
,             ,     ...   )    
----------------
 -  .   .     , ,  ....
------------

----------


## RAMM

> -  .   .     , ,  ....

       .  , ... )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

,   .       .        .     쳺        ,   쳺?

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Jedi_Lee

.   **

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*   ...* ,        .       -...,

----------


## velorun

,         .            ,        .   ,      ,        ,       .

----------


## GVL224

> ,         .            ,        .   ,      ,        ,       .

                   ...

----------


## GVL224

> 

   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*²*    **

----------


## Dracon

*Jedi_Lee*, c   4 ,  ""            ,    ,      .

----------


## vladd

> *Jedi_Lee*, c   4 ,  ""            ,    ,      .

   :    ""  ""?
 ,     ? 
 ,      **  ?  "- -  "?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## infospacer

> "- -  "?

        . 
,   ""   ...  
**************************************************  ******** 
"     -  ,     ,      . ,       -     ,     1617 . 
   10  , 66       (, )   250    .
                 ( ,       ).
      ,     ,    (      ,      ). 
 -       .     ,  . 
 ,      ,       gun-free zones (   ,        ).   -             ,   ." https://www.facebook.com/kukushkind7...932844?__cft__[0]=AZXYOBCP7u2to0jtyCVD1lzxXAfeoIpeHbj_loTB8OeUWYXfa  zAM9quXwGda1mj_qT-AMaFt6o-HER3WaEA1ZO8J13BdcNBcPjQF5RAf8CsAQCSetGJ21uQdoEPbI  E5wfAY&__tn__=%2CO%2CP-R

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

> ,      ,

   .    5-6           ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

